# Schengen visa for Spain



## uk5671 (Nov 16, 2011)

My husband has recently been granted his FLR M (Spouse visa) for the UK, valid for 2 years. He has a biometrics permit card and is now classed as resident. He is Peruvian and I am British. 

We want to visit Spain for a short holiday and I understand he needs to apply for a Schengen visa. 

We are confused as to precisely which documents are required to apply. Does he need to prove his finances or is it sufficient that he is married to an EU citizen?

We can prove we have been living together and he does have UK bank statements for the past year, but he's only just started working so the balance has been minimal until now.

Also, does he need to apply in person at the Spanish consulate in London or is there any way to apply by post?

We have spent all evening trying to find this information online but are more confused than ever, so we'd really appreciate it if somebody could help us.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

uk5671 said:


> My husband has recently been granted his FLR M (Spouse visa) for the UK, valid for 2 years. He has a biometrics permit card and is now classed as resident. He is Peruvian and I am British.
> 
> We want to visit Spain for a short holiday and I understand he needs to apply for a Schengen visa.
> 
> ...


Good Evening,

Can anyone please reply to the above questions, as I would like to get the same information from this forum.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

uk5671 said:


> My husband has recently been granted his FLR M (Spouse visa) for the UK, valid for 2 years. He has a biometrics permit card and is now classed as resident. He is Peruvian and I am British.
> 
> We want to visit Spain for a short holiday and I understand he needs to apply for a Schengen visa.
> 
> ...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visa_requirements_for_Peruvian_citizens



> *The Schengen Area introduced visa free access for Peruvian citizens for 90 days on 15 March 2016.*[2]


https://www.consilium.europa.eu/en/press/press-releases/2016/03/14/eu-peru-visa-waiver/



> On 14 March 2016, the* EU signed a short-stay visa waiver agreement with Peru,* at a ceremony that took place in Brussels. On behalf of the EU, the agreement was signed by Bert Koenders, Minister for Foreign and European Affairs of the Netherlands and President of the Council, and by Dimitris Avramopoulos, Commissioner for Migration, Home Affairs and Citizenship. On the Peruvian side, Ana María Sánchez de Rios, Minister for Foreign Affairs, signed the agreement.
> 
> The signature took place in the presence of the Peruvian President, Ollanta Humala, and the EU High Representative for Foreign Affairs and Security Policy, Federica Mogherini.
> 
> *The new visa regime provides for visa-free travel* for EU citizens when travelling to the territory of Peru and *for** citizens of Peru when travelling to the EU, for a period of stay of 90 days in any 180-day period.*


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

bluesky2015 said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> Can anyone please reply to the above questions, as I would like to get the same information from this forum.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help.


The question was posted in 2013 so an answer at that time would no longer be applicable. Tigerlillie's response appears to be the current situation for Peruvians.


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

EverHopeful said:


> The question was posted in 2013 so an answer at that time would no longer be applicable. Tigerlillie's response appears to be the current situation for Peruvians.


So it was EH....I quoted the wrong post.... ooops.... still, it is relevant to bluesky 2015's question from a couple of days ago....... 



bluesky2015 said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> Can anyone please reply to the above questions, as I would like to get the same information from this forum.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Tigerlillie said:


> So it was EH....I quoted the wrong post.... ooops.... still, it is relevant to bluesky 2015's question from a couple of days ago.......


Yes, although we don't know whether their situation relates to Peruvian or some other nationality which still requires a Schengen visa. :noidea:


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

EverHopeful said:


> Yes, although we don't know whether their situation relates to Peruvian or some other nationality which still requires a Schengen visa. :noidea:


Well s/he did say the questions above so am assuming (yes yes I know ) it relates to a Peruvian citizen. Hopefully they will be back to say. 

However, if the question does relate to another nationality here is the EU website with a link to a list of countries that *DO* require schengen visas.

https://ec.europa.eu/home-affairs/w...ers-and-visas/visa-policy/apply_for_a_visa_en


----------

